# SLP Cat-Back Exhaust(Loudmouth)



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

I noticed on the SLP Kit there is a dentlike everyone was discussing on here. You all said to make room for clearance or what not. Will i gain anything from gettin this kit then??? :confused :confused Also what are the best mods to get for an Automatic( i was thinking first two things--catback and diablo programmer)

Thanks
Blake


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

04BlkGto said:


> I noticed on the SLP Kit there is a dentlike everyone was discussing on here. You all said to make room for clearance or what not. Will i gain anything from gettin this kit then??? :confused :confused Also what are the best mods to get for an Automatic( i was thinking first two things--catback and diablo programmer)
> 
> Thanks
> Blake


That's surprising. You would expect the crimps/dents to be eliminated on an aftermarket system. The MagnaFlow system I have had no crimps and it cleared everything.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

04BlkGto said:


> I noticed on the SLP Kit there is a dentlike everyone was discussing on here. You all said to make room for clearance or what not. Will i gain anything from gettin this kit then??? :confused :confused Also what are the best mods to get for an Automatic( i was thinking first two things--catback and diablo programmer)
> 
> Thanks
> Blake


No, and before you buy it pm me! :cheers


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

"No" There is no dent or no don;t get it??

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

best mods for an auto?

converter

No other single mod can give you as much of a gain as that will, aside from nitrous.


----------



## Hot Sauce (Mar 21, 2005)

on my A4 I have a custon SLP cat-back, K&N CAI, and Diablo Predator tune...the tune especially woke it up and brang out the beast in it.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

04BlkGto said:


> "No" There is no dent or no don;t get it??
> 
> Thanks


No there is no dent..... :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> best mods for an auto?
> 
> converter
> 
> No other single mod can give you as much of a gain as that will, aside from nitrous.


 :agree , converter and a tune!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

Here is some GREAT reading for anyone considering a converter.

http://www.converter.cc/faq/faq.htm










YANK SUPER STOCK 3200 

245mm, 3200 stall, 2.1 STR) The Yank Super Street 3200 is for enthusiasts running stock gears, but want more "thrust" off the line. It bridges the gap between the Stealth 3000 and will hit the tires harder for excellent throttle response. 

$775

BUT, if your serious, hit up one of the guys here as I am CERTAIN they can beat the price !!!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> :agree , converter and a tune!


what will a converter do and where will it go?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

a converter goes between the motor and transmission, is NOT something you want to tackle if you never have before. Pay someone, its a nominal fee and insures the job is done right.

What it will do is give quicker acceleration, make the car more fun to drive, and put a smile on your face bigger than what you had the day you bought it!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

big_mike said:


> a converter goes between the motor and transmission, is NOT something you want to tackle if you never have before. Pay someone, its a nominal fee and insures the job is done right.
> 
> What it will do is give quicker acceleration, make the car more fun to drive, and put a smile on your face bigger than what you had the day you bought it!


is this what i here when peeps say chage the gearing? :cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

Nope, gears are in the rearend, and is a mechanical change. A converter is a hydraulic change, as it changes how the trans fluid is interpreted by the transmission.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

nice to think about. the a4 takes a long time to get up to 4000 or so rpms and i was thinking of a new ligth weigth flywheel. do they both get better et's? what a bout a combo of both? :cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

no can do sir, an auto does not have a "flywheel" it has a very lightweight "flexplate". Only a manual has a flywheel. Believe me, a simple 3000 stall converter will be impressive! Let me give you a rundown.

STOCK CONVERTER:

idle at 500rpm, slam the gas, tach goes up to 2500 or so, then builds up to 6000rpm, shifts, drops back down to 3500 or so, builds back up to 6000, shifts, drops down to 3000 and takes FOREVER to build back up to 6000 again.

3000 STALL CONVERTER

idle at 500rpm, slam the gas, tach goes to 5500rpm and stays there until the trans shifts, building speed incredibly quick, shift, tach drops to maybe 5000 rpm.

Advantage to this is at 5000 your making close to MAX HP at all times, whereas with the stock converter, it has to build up to that power.

Did I make that easy to understand? I see your on yahoo, hit me up at rmikek. I can go over more details with ya.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

big_mike said:


> no can do sir, an auto does not have a "flywheel" it has a very lightweight "flexplate". Only a manual has a flywheel. Believe me, a simple 3000 stall converter will be impressive! Let me give you a rundown.
> 
> STOCK CONVERTER:
> 
> ...


i cant seem to sign on to yahoo right now. will this converter void warrnty :willy:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> i cant seem to sign on to yahoo right now. will this converter void warrnty :willy:


Yep.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

Quoted directly from http://www.converter.cc/faq/faq.htm

*Will the Yank Converter affect my warranty? 

6. That depends on the dealer. All Yank Performance Converters exceed the manufactures specifications for strength and durability. A dealer should not deny warranty coverage for your converter. If however, you have further concerns, the Stealth Yank Converter is housed in the factory converter case and left the factory color...making it indistinguishable from your stock converter...at least in appearance!*


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Quoted directly from http://www.converter.cc/faq/faq.htm
> 
> *Will the Yank Converter affect my warranty?
> 
> 6. That depends on the dealer. All Yank Performance Converters exceed the manufactures specifications for strength and durability. A dealer should not deny warranty coverage for your converter. If however, you have further concerns, the Stealth Yank Converter is housed in the factory converter case and left the factory color...making it indistinguishable from your stock converter...at least in appearance!*


That is cool as hell, a "stealth" converter....


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

are you being sarcastic Mr. Dealer???? lol


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> are you being sarcastic Mr. Dealer???? lol


No, not this time anyway. I think that's a bad ass idea, that's going to confuse the sh*t out of a tech.... I can just here it, " It sounds like it has a stall, or it's slipping but I just can't figure it out..." hehehehehe! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

And there should be no reason to go to a dealer anyway.

OH, MAKE SURE TO GET A TRANSMISSION COOLER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I made the mistake of not getting one in my vette, went through 3 transmissions.


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

So do you think for now a cat-back and a tune. then next summer a stall converter???

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

now, about the whole exhaust issue..... Most systems are 600-800 from what I have seen. And THEN you have to have it installed.

Try this.

Go to a custom muffler shop and have them custom make your cat-back. That way, you get the diameter you want, the mufflers you want, and its installed. When I had my vette, a catback was $1200 !!! I went to an exhaust shop, got 3" duals with an H pipe, flowmaster 2 chamber mufflers, in stainless steel for $500. 

Give it some thought.

(I really should be a consultant, im known for saving people a LOT of money)


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

BUT, will you get the same results????? Horsepower wise and everything. Is this a wise move???

Thanks
Blake


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

04BlkGto said:


> BUT, will you get the same results????? Horsepower wise and everything. Is this a wise move???
> 
> Thanks
> Blake


Depends on the person who does your exhaust, make sure it's all mandrel bent or walk away, then call me and I'll hook you up on the price of a SLP Loudmouth. :cheers


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

The one place i went to is not mandrel bent. what do you all think then???


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

If the exhaust is done right, it will have perfect bends and a nice H-pipe to help flow out. Most custom exhaust shops do mandrel bends, as it provides MUCH better flow. The power gain is actually greater with a custom setup. But if you feel more comfortable going with an off the shelf model, then by all means pick up that phone and call up GTODEALER and have him send you a kit out.

Here is a pic of the exhaust done on my vette, so you can see a mandrel bent pipe.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

thanx for the info big mike


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

its what I am here for. :-D


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

I called my shop guy and he said when he bends it, it kinda shrinks it MINORLY he promised me. what do you think big mikle. is there that much bending to the Gto Catback???
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

I think, that for $750, you can get essentially the same thing for just a few hundred, like maybe $200, from a custom shop.

Here is the slp kit.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

big_mike said:


> If the exhaust is done right, it will have perfect bends and a nice H-pipe to help flow out. Most custom exhaust shops do mandrel bends, as it provides MUCH better flow. The power gain is actually greater with a custom setup. But if you feel more comfortable going with an off the shelf model, then by all means pick up that phone and call up GTODEALER and have him send you a kit out.
> 
> Here is a pic of the exhaust done on my vette, so you can see a mandrel bent pipe.


For mandrel bends it sure do have a lot of creases. Unless the hangers make it look creased :confused


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

The thing about paying more for a pre-fabbed exhaust system is that you're buying "possibly" the best system that they (SLP, MagnaFlow, Borla, etc.) could engineer for you car. Having a shop so call "custom make" you an exhaust for less does not guarantee that the system you get is the best performing exhaust for your car. There's no testing and tuning of that "custom" system. Unless that shop has built hundreds of systems for GTO's, how do they know what's the best diameter pipe, bends, mufflers, etc. to use? Just remember sometimes you get what you pay for and sometimes you don't. But do you really think that Cooter Bob's muffler shop can give you a better product than a product engineered and tested by SLP, MagnaFlow, Borla, etc? Maybe Cooter Bob can. Maybe he can't. But I rather pay for the engineering.


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

Big Mike, i have an 2004 GTO, so the exhaust is a little different. What would you all do???? Also would i benefit by just putting the mufflers in from SLP, would they help or would it be pointless?

thanks
Blake


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

mufflers give a decent sound, but without the piping, the gain is not nearly as much. The big question here is do you want just the sound, or the performance gain? Answer that and then it will be better to advise you.


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

I want the gains but is it hard to custom fab the exhaust for the 04 GTO, it looks a lot different and weirder then the straight back exhaust on the 05.
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

Actually, its not much different. Below is a pic of an 04 exhaust system and although the pipes are run together, there really isnt much difference. Shame your not closer to me, I would take you over to my guy who has been doing custom exhausts on anything from a go-kart to a top fueler.










*JEEZUS THIS THING NEEDS SUBFRAME CONNECTORS!!!*


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> The thing about paying more for a pre-fabbed exhaust system is that you're buying "possibly" the best system that they (SLP, MagnaFlow, Borla, etc.) could engineer for you car. Having a shop so call "custom make" you an exhaust for less does not guarantee that the system you get is the best performing exhaust for your car. There's no testing and tuning of that "custom" system. Unless that shop has built hundreds of systems for GTO's, how do they know what's the best diameter pipe, bends, mufflers, etc. to use? Just remember sometimes you get what you pay for and sometimes you don't. But do you really think that Cooter Bob's muffler shop can give you a better product than a product engineered and tested by SLP, MagnaFlow, Borla, etc? Maybe Cooter Bob can. Maybe he can't. But I rather pay for the engineering.


Answer me this. WHAT person making serious horsepower has an off the shelf exhaust system? Most guys making BIG horsepower have a custom setup done, and sure Lingenfelter and Rippie use OTS systems but with a custom setup, you can gain more than what you have already.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Answer me this. WHAT person making serious horsepower has an off the shelf exhaust system? Most guys making BIG horsepower have a custom setup done, and sure Lingenfelter and Rippie use OTS systems but with a custom setup, you can gain more than what you have already.


Lingenfelter.... every car they build (including the twin turbo 800+ h.p. cars) have Corsa exhaust. Like I was saying before, if you can't gaurantee mandrel bends then walk away and either find someone who can or buy the SLP from me at $549.00 (for the 04 loudmouth). :cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

Before I get vendors upset at me, I am not saying he should NOT buy a prefab kit, just making sure he checks all available options before putting down that kind of money. If a custom setup is not right for him, then thats ok, go with a prefab! But for the power I was expecting to get out of my vette (before the problems arised), a custom setup was my best option.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

i think everybody is getting worked up over nothing....i am more interested in the material its made out of...just get stainless,and be done with it...whats a couple of hp either way ???alot of the ls1 vary approx 10 hp anyway..people go out and buy rims and tires and gaint brakes,and dont consider the added rotating mass..or bolt in 2 hundred pounds of stereo,and dont give it a second thought..also a cat back dont give you squat..you need long tube headers with your cat back and some reprograming, to see any real gains..just my .02 :cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

flht3........couldnt agree more. BUT, those that worry about sound, appearance, and image are not real racers and wouldnt know a crankshaft from a camshaft! :-D

I agree one should do what makes one happy, but feel its my job to educate others on what is out there so they never have to say "I wish somebody had told me".

-Mike


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

yea man...i have had, hot rods, racing quads,drag cars, ect.i went with the slp loud mouth, because i can add to it, if i want a set of LT headers,or a head and cam pkg. slp designs all there stuff to work together or you can piece it..if you want, and that loudmouth sounds awsome !!!..as for looks... it looks GREAT, but who cares?? its under the car... :cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Answer me this. WHAT person making serious horsepower has an off the shelf exhaust system? Most guys making BIG horsepower have a custom setup done, and sure Lingenfelter and Rippie use OTS systems but with a custom setup, you can gain more than what you have already.


Look. I'm not trying to start a war here. You stated your opinion and I stated mine. I doubt if any of us know the right answer when it comes choosing the "best" exhaust but it's okay to give advice. It all comes down to the individual and how much cash he/she have to burn. No harm intended :cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

:agree no harm done. :cheers 

He needs to check out that sale TByrne is having, 10% off all his exhaust systems!


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks guys i appreciate the advice, i am gonna do some more "homework" and come up with the best thing,I DO plan on adding headers, so it would be good for all of it to fit perfect. BTW how good does the loudmouth exhaust sound???? 

thanks
Blake


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

loud, some may say raspy, if you can, hit up some local car shows and someone is bound to already have one on their car and you can make your judgement then.

ALWAYS do your research. :-D


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

go with the slp set up...you can add slp's long tube headers later....


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I would realy like to hear Loudmouth 2!!


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

flht3 --- You have Loudmouths right?? Well is it too loud for you or do you like it?? I guess when i get longtube headers i need the loudmouth 2, but i want to at least be loud till then!

Thanks
Blake


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

bah, just have pipes welded in your exhaust in place of your mufflers. $50 job and you will be plenty loud !!!

:cheers


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

"Cooter Bob" :rofl: I think I know this guy


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

Nah, haha, i want some mufflers. i don;t want to make people def or nothing. lol. Thanks for the advise though

Thanks
Blake


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

GTO_400 said:


> "Cooter Bob" :rofl: I think I know this guy


shhhh, inside joke! lol


----------

